# Any Peter Gabriel Fans?



## VIPER (May 30, 2007)

If so, did you see him on 'Later with Jools Holland' last night (and will be an extended version on Friday).

If not, then check it out on iPlayer.

He's now performing with his own orchestra and the performance of _'Red Rain'_ - the opening track on the frankly superb album from '86 _'So'_, was phenomenal imo. His voice was spot on and the orchestral backing I thought worked brilliantly.

Worth having a look if you're a fan :thumb:


----------



## Tips (Mar 27, 2011)

Spine tingling performance by Peter Gabriel on Jools Holland - loved every minute of it and reminded me of how influential he was to my musical tastes.

Pity 'The Horrors' had musical gremlins on the same show, but their current album Skying is frikkin' awesome.


----------



## johnnyguitar (Mar 24, 2010)

I saw this and thought the whole performance was very good. Assuming he was the headline act, it'll be those two plus one other on Friday night.


----------



## VIPER (May 30, 2007)

Not really my musical cup of tea, but I thought Lana Del Ray was quite nice! Lovely legs :argie: 

The extended show on tonight, but it's a bit late if you've to get up early.

This has made me dig out my copy of 'So' (one of the first CD albums I ever bought back in the day when you could still make the choice in a record store of vinyl, cassette or the CD. Production values on this album were cutting edge at the time and I figured the 'new' CD format would be best.

Still a great album imo. and the bass line on 'Don't Give Up' (with Kate Bush), will still test out if you've got a genuinely good Hi-Fi system


----------



## Maggi200 (Aug 21, 2009)

Spotted the album the other day and got it. My god, it's amazing! Works sooo well 

I will catch this later


----------



## O`Neil (Aug 13, 2007)

I prefered Salisbury Hill and found Red Rain dreadful.


And loved the Lana Del Boy Ray song, she`s not too bad either 


I don`t usually watch Jools as I find him an awful little man


----------



## VIPER (May 30, 2007)

Didn't like Red Rain? Do you mean just that orchestral version or the song generally? One of my favourites from _'So'_ second only to _'Mercy Street'_, but each to their own, as always


----------



## justina3 (Jan 11, 2008)

simply outstanding


----------



## bradfordfabia (Jun 14, 2008)

Being a massive Genesis fan I respect PG but most of his solo stuff is not to my taste . Saw the performance on the Jools Holland show and he was outstanding. It would be nice to see PG and the rest of Genesis get back together for one last tour/ album but with Collins retirement it is not looking good.


----------

